# 2008 MAXIMA SE ROUGH RIDE



## SEANS (Apr 27, 2015)

I have 61k on my SE and the ride comfort is awful, I can feel even the slightest bump in the road. I still have the original Goodyear RSA tires with above min tire depth. Can anyone relate and what have you done to fix the issue?


----------

